# Do you feel as though people like you?



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

In general do you get the feeling that people like you or not?


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Once they've known me for a few months, they almost always do. First impressions...not so much. They think I'm intimidating.


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

I feel as though if people get past my appearance they like the person they think I am. But more in the sense of _"He's a nice guy"_ or _"He's a polite young man"._

It wouldn't be that they like _me_, they just like how I behave towards them. If that makes sense.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

For the most part yes people do like me. I've never really had a problem making friends.

But do people find me _attractive_? That's another story entirely.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

In demand! :lol


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

As I have problems with my conversation skills I think they tend to fell bored around me, maybe sometimes we share awkward moments.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Feels as though they don't like me much. Most people just put that "Weirdo/Awkward" label on my forehead. Being ignored and shunned after that is pretty normal. Hell, I don't even exist !


----------



## Dat Gyul (Jul 6, 2012)

People gravitate to me for some unexplainable reason, they don't even know me and when they do it's like....you changed. Eh? How could I have changed when you never even knew me before?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I try not to think about things like this. I have no idea if people like me, and if I try to guess whether or not they do then I'll probably end up making myself think that they don't. Though I can't fight off the occasional thought that people find me to be standoffish and rude because I don't talk a lot, and am generally awkward to be around. I don't really do or say anything that would give anyone a real reason to not like me though. If they don't like me it's probably because they don't like introverts.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably not. It should bother me more than it does. The thing that bothers me is that most people seem to want to be competitive with me and I am not all that competitive by nature. I am still not sure how to handle that.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Babies and kids like me. I must be doing something right.

People like talking to me but it's hard to say if it's genuine. I've been told that I have a "kind look" so maybe that explains the kids/baby thing. Sometimes it's just the opposite and people seem intimidated by me.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

If I felt people liked me I probably wouldn't have SA. 

All signs point to hate.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

There isn't a dislike choice? Thatd be my pick. For some reason or another, Im a rather dislikeable person.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> There isn't a dislike choice? Thatd be my pick. For some reason or another, Im a rather dislikeable person.


Judging by your 78 friends and tons of profile conversations, I doubt that .


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

People usually don't like me much. I'm extremely awkward and I don't really have a sunshine personality.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Rainbat said:


> Judging by your 78 friends and tons of profile conversations, I doubt that .


Well the internet is a different story! Im just talking real life.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Well the internet is a different story! Im just talking real life.


Just hang out with weepers all day.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Rainbat said:


> Just hang out with weepers all day.


You know, Ive tried. But theyre not good with conversation... they mostly just spit flies at me. The rats and tall boys aren't fun to hang out with either.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> You know, Ive tried. But theyre not good with conversation... they mostly just spit flies at me. The rats and tall boys aren't fun to hang out with either.


How about that one old lady? She seem nice.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Rainbat said:


> How about that one old lady? She seem nice.


Now that's an idea.. nothing could go wrong there. :b


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

2nd


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I definitely in demand. I just can't schedule in all of the people who want to hang out with me because there are just so many of them.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm more surprised when people show they know I exist.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

It depends on the person and how well they tolerate my sometimes awkward behavior. 

On average, I would choose "they like me a little". Some people can't stand me, and some "like me in general". 

I do get along pretty well with little kids.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I assume that any person I meet does not really like me much. Even those with whom I have an okay relationship (co-workers in particular) I feel don't really like me at base.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I feel as though they either despise me or are indifferent to me. For the most part they don't actually seem to, but whenever I get clear evidence that people like me, the fuzzy feelings last a few minutes and then I dismiss the evidence and return to my default feeling that everyone hates me.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes, after they get to know me.



ItsEasierToRun said:


> In demand! :lol


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Don't usually like me much. The feeling is mutual though.


----------



## mightypillow (May 18, 2012)

I get the feeling people don't like me because I am standoffish. In my experience, people may like me at first but slowly start to not like me as time goes by.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Maybe some people like me but I feel that I'm annoying because of quietness.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

No, I don't. I make a bad first impression. But once they REALLY get to know me (one on one) they start liking me.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Old ladies seem to like me...But generally, no.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

They don't. I inadvertently make them feel awkward. They avoid eye contact and try to avoid me and they always look at me in a weird way. It's because I'm unattractive.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

People hate me. They either ignore me or they give me dirty looks. That's why I hate people; they hate me.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't know that many people. I think the people who do know me kind of like me because they don't know me that well. They think I'm a nice person because I don't say much.


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

I guess people like me, when I'm around. I mean I always try to be nice, and I have a few close friends, but otherwise I'm kind of a ghost. I could dissappear for two weeks and most likely no one I know in person would notice or at least think twice about it. And that in itself doesn't even bother me anymore.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

It seems like people tend to really like me after they meet me, but I just don't understand why lol.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

_I feel as though they don't like me much. I'm too quiet and awkward._


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I feel as though people don't. I want to say they do but I guess it's best to say they don't. If they don't like me because of my quietness, that's their problem. Quiet people are people, too. :roll


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

i feel like people like me but not that much

people arent really interested in making a push to get to know me...if i said nothing they wouldnt even try to make conversation :/


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Usually feel like I'm in demand, since my friends almost always hit me up first. I don't have any reason to believe that many people don't like me nowadays.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I'm sure there are some people who do. I hope so atleast :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

eh, I don't think most people dislike me though some probably do I think I make a lot of people uncomfortable with my anxiety though and I doubt many people like me.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I guess I'm kind of fortunate in the area in which I live. People here don't typically pay any attention to you unless you get in their way or you speak to them (and sometimes they even ignore you if you speak).

Every now and then, some stranger will say something friendly and it's really awkward because it's totally unexpected. 

Anyway, I don't really get any sense of what the typical person thinks of me one way or another.

The people who make me feel weird the most are people I know. Like my BIL, who I avoid for the simple reason that I know that he knows how weird I am.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

:haha:rofl

No but I don't like them either.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

People my age, not so much. I'm even wary of my friends. I can never be myself around them firstly due to anxiety and secondly in case they claim me weird - so usually I end up seeming bland, to play it safe. I was bullied starting from my very first year in the school system, but in high school it was just the occasional tease or whispered joke. Nonetheless, from that I can tell you my peers didn't take kind to me often. 

Strangers, I can't gage well. 

For my family...yeah, I think they geniunely like me. They tolerate my weirdness.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

For some reason I find this question too hard to answer.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

No because im a fu*king thick looking **** with a speech impedament


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

no, I think I give off don't-talk-to-me vibes


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Men usually do.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

No one likes me. Family members are tired of my **** and strangers get the false impression that i'm a snob who doesn't like them because i avoid or make up excuses to walk away. So they don't like my company and i can't blame them.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

No, society in general hates me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

On the whole not very much. If I don't push people away because of social anxiety than they'll disagree with something I believe in and we'll not be able to relate at all. The only way I can generally get on with people is by not communicating my opinions too often on certain subjects, even when the subject is brought up by someone else. A minimal amount of people like me for whatever reason. Sometimes I annoy people, but usually I just make them uncomfortable/awkward or they just have a mild dislike.

Sometimes I don't like myself though. Mostly I'm indifferent but yeah.

Lol, I see I commented before. Well this is my current opinion.


----------



## Pacotaco (Jul 15, 2013)

I was going to answer but have no idea which one to pick. Hard to tell who's being real and who's just being nice because your brother or boyfriend is their friend/loved one, and therefore, they have to be nice to you... If that makes sense. o_0


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

i think people like me in general once they get to know me and i'm less quiet.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't feel that way, but I also think that I have a warped view of reality(based on what others have told me).


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

There could be an aspect of their subconscious that wants to like me, but the overriding instinct becomes them quickly realizing that I'm inherently incapable of being liked.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

People seem to act suspicious of me. I tend to wear a scowl if I'm not paying attention.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I used to think people didn't like me but I'm slowly realizing that people do which is...nice, haha.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

How about if they like you at first, then think you're awkward once they see how much of a nervous wreck and mute you are?


----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)

I feel like people don't like me, online and offline... or they just don't give a ****. Guess I just have to embrace the hate?


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

Nah people don't like me. I can be such an *******.


----------



## Phalene (Feb 15, 2013)

I think I am fairly "popular". In the sense that I don't have a problem to organize something and to make people come. I regularly go to pubs with a small circle of friends/colleagues and if I really wanted to, I could be out much more often than I do but I like being alone at home during the week-end. I try to go out once a week max or twice a month tops, as it can quickly become expensive. 

I did some stuff I never dared before, like going to yoga classes or a workshop for work, and people respond well to me overall. Back home they didn't though, cause I am fat and unattractive and clearly, Frenchies like to think that it makes me dumb or stupid, but here it is fine. 

Of course some people at work can't stand me but you can't please everyone either.


----------

